# Dutch shep breeders?



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

I know there are some neighbours from Holland on this forum, so any addresses of good breeders (evt. selling youngers dogs too)?

(already contacted Selena and they have nothing available at the moment)

Thanks, J


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What type of dog are you looking for? Qualities & Traits?

there's Vastenow, From Lobsters Home (Harry Kreeft), Werkhonden Kennel Ambition... theres also one in Sweden, dont remember the name right now. Also LeDobry Hollanders.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike, will see if they have a website.

Qualities, traits, ...
Well, let's say if I can find a pup or younger dog that has the same qualities as my first X mal (knpv-bloodlines) I would be a very happy man (loyal, practically no fear, honest, high stress levels, very good bitework).
(No probs with a X dutchie too).

Regards, J


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

What lines were your first pup from and that may help get you in the right directions for personality and traits


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Joel,

Thanks.

No dutch sheps in the bloodlines of my female..
Just mals, black mals, and of course groenendael years ago (hence the black).

regards, J


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Johan Dekinder said:


> Hi Joel,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


and what were those lines? that is what joel was asking about. joel is very knowledgeable on the dutch lines and if you give him some lines, he can make a generalization about the dog and probably come up with some HH lines that would produce similar qualities.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Misunderstanding Tim, sorry.
Can't post the link, but bloodlines can be found on www.bloedlijnen.nl ; Zoeken -> BRN 10993.

Regards, J


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ambition's is expecting pups in 4 wks.

Boy Backhaus is used as stud on a reguraly basis, try to ask him.
And if I see the pedigree, you probably won't want a puppy from us. Characterstructure is different ;-)


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

@ Selena .. please elaborate, nieuwsgierig ;-)


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

your dog is 14 months old? do you still have him? it seemed like the way you asked, the dog isn't around anymore.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Sure I still have her!
(must be the Belgian English ;-) )


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Johan Dekinder said:


> @ Selena .. please elaborate, nieuwsgierig ;-)


hard to describe certainly in english. Based on the dogs I know in the bloodline :they´re as much the same as a Pegge dutchie or ours.

But if you want a dog of our bloodline, try www.politiehondenkennel.nl. Ron has 2 puppies available, a female and a male. They will be 5 weeks thursday. Going to see them saturday, ´cause we have 1st choice female


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You're getting another puppy????? How many dogs are you gonna have? :lol:


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe Mike .., 2 still training hard at the moment, one retired (still do a lot of running with her, playing with a ball etc ..).
To be honest .. I'm also a bit jealous when I see those 4 names in your profile ;-)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Don't be jealous, walking around in ice cold weather waiting for puppies to stop biting the leash and finally poop isn't anything to be jealous about


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahhaha...it´s a good thing I haven´t all the names in my signature...:lol:

To make you jealous:mrgreen:

Mick 
Bo 
Spike
Wibo
Anne
Dushi
Sammy (psd of dick´s work who has currently no handler)
Nora in 1.5 wk

Benta and Tessa are ours to, but both live somewhere else (outplaced on breeding terms).


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Now I'm REALLY jealous.., I think that's just one dog too much Selena ;-) :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Don't be jealous, walking around in ice cold weather waiting for puppies to stop biting the leash and finally poop isn't anything to be jealous about 

Mike, Selena's dogs are out on chains, so no walking required. Definately the way to go for multiple dogs.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried tethering the pups outside actually. I got so pissed off everytime I came outside only to see poop between their teeth that I said screw it, they can go in the crate and I'll let em out. For some reason they don't eat their poop in the crate, but they will eat it if they are on a tether or in the kennel run :roll: Go figure. Nasty lil f***s.

Pups that bite clothes with poopy mouths = owners that spend less time with the pups because they don't want to deal with poop on their clothes. I spend alot more time with them if I have to let them out of their crates every few hours. They are finally holding it overnight, provided I get up before they wake up around 715.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Put them on a high line and make the line from it too short for them to eat their shit. It is also fun to put e-collars on them and sit at the window and zap them for eating shit. Although I must admit, I would sell them off if this was a continual problem. Plenty of non shit eating dogs out there.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Mike, Selena's dogs are out in kennels, so walking required. Definately the way to go for multiple dogs.


 changed your quote, now it´s right.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oooops, sorry.


----------

